# Name of fitting.......?



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I want to make some 2 piece sticks.I have tried looking for the fitting to go in the middle to thread the 2 pieces together..BUT,I don't know what it's called and it's making it hard to find them on the internet...Can someone please tell me what they are called??Thank you..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I believe its just called a cane coupler. They are available on the Treeline site for around $ 5.00


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

As Mark mentioned. Here are a couple links to Lee Valley Tools.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=41005&cat=3,41306,41319

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32835&cat=1,250,43243


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I use simple dowel screws, avail in various sizes at home improvement centers and hardware stores. Some clerks may attempt to sell hanger bolts but they have bolt threads on one end - the dowel screws are threaded like wood screws on both ends. The key will be to a) drill the holes as close to the center of each piece as possible. B) thread one end into piece #1 with epoxy or glue to keep in place then c) screwing it into the other piece and applying wood glue at the wood joint before tightening. d) after glued joint is dry hand sand or wood chisel joint area to match diameters.

Attached are pictures of the dowel screws and an Osage Orange cane using the dowel screw to attach the "handle" to the "shank"


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much.That makes it easier..


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

For similar challenges, my problem has always been that I'm not using dowels or perfectly straightened sticks. I like the imperfections. But when attempting to drill a hole that is parallel to the axis of the stick, first, what part of the (crooked) stick defines the axis for your purpose? Then, how do I best secure that portion of the stick, cut the end perfectly perpendicular to it's axis, and finally drill a hole of the desired diameter perfectly centered (even if the stick isn't round an approximate center can be defined) and drilled parallel to the defined axis?

With some improvisation it can be done, but it seems that different sticks require different solutions to the problem.

If I were a fan of dowels and lathes, my dilemma would be solved.


----------



## WalkingCaneCo (Jun 25, 2015)

I made my own which are very simple to make if you have a metal lathe, I have a picture of a couple in my gallery. Both the mail and the female portion go up into the wood 2" to help with strength, I found the ones by Lee Valley and other places that sell them to short and weak but I generally build them for people that count on them to lean on and I had to go to an outer ring or collar to help strengthen the joint even more. Of course all this works out well if you have the equipment but I use to install screw joints with basic tools in the past and the key was as CAS14 mentioned to be able to drill dead center and some way of squaring off the ends to mate together but I can be done.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If you're looking to make a cane you can take apart I would go with the store bought ones unless you have a metal lathe. Norson's method is great for permanent attachments but I would be concerned about the wood threads weakening and stripping out if it's taken apart a lot. My worry may be groundless though, I tend to over think things.

WalkingCaneCo's idea of an outer collar to keep the wood from splitting is a good one.

Rodney


----------



## WalkingCaneCo (Jun 25, 2015)

I be glad to make up a screw joints and collars for anyone wanting to try one out, just send me a message.

Scott


----------

